
Flash/Flex or Silverlight?  Opinions? - yubrew

======
yubrew
I'm trying to get a better understanding of the pros and cons between
flash/flex and silverlight.

Flash is the standard for online video, with ~98% PC's with some version of
flash.[0] Our team can hack in flash/flex very easily.

Silverlight is being touted as the next platform by Arrington and Scoble. We
might get a lot more press as being the first Silverlight app. Also, if
silverlight provides a technological edge, then we can be one of the early
adopters and beat everyone that's still using flash/flex.

The cons of Silverlight is that I'm not sure how much I trust Microsoft to
screw me later. While the platform is free, the hosting and bandwidth will
switch to pay-for-use after the beta is over. [1]

Opinions?

[0] <http://www.forbes.com/2006/06/07/video-internet-
youtube_cx_df_0607video.html>

[1] <http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight/faq.aspx>

------
jey
Use flash if you want to actually go into production with this app.
Silverlight has no adoption yet.

